# Does anyone feed "wet" alfalfa pellets?



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Normally, ALL of my girls will devour alfalfa pellets dry....some literally inhale them so I figured to cut down on chance of 1 little piggy choking on them I decided to add some hot water to about 4 cups of them....it really looked terrible and the only ones that even tried them AND ate about 1/4 cupful was Angel and Penny....the others looked disgusted by the mess.

Since I only gave Penny a large spot since she did like it and Angel ate about 1/4 to 1/2 cup, my question is....Would giving them wet hurt?


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

hmmm... good question. We feed ours dry. I know if it gets rained on my goats think it has become the plague... so I'm guessing they wouldn't touch it wet. LOL 

I'm thinking as long as they eat it all right away... there shouldn't be a danger to it. When it warms up outside I'd be worried about mold growing if it sat for any length of time...... Also, I'm wondering if they will eat ENOUGH.... will the added amount of water fill their tummies before they've actually eaten enough? hmmmmm....


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

yeah I would worry a little about the water filling their tummies . . . otherwise I wouldn't see how it could hurt. 
Daisy always picks the 'wet ones' off the ground and with a grimace and much groaning, forces them down one at a time. . .


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

I have added hot water to both alfafa cubes and pellets to create a nice warm mash and mine go bonkers for it. Never had a problem with it and it doesn't sit out long enough to mold.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I pitched the rest, due to the fact it would freeze if left outside and if I brought it inside the chance of anything growing in it would not be worth the risk. As far as getting enough...my goats get a good alfalfa mix hay so these are just used as a filler, once my girls are in milk I do add the pellets to their grain ration.


I can't do "freechoice" with them for the simple fact that I don't trust my girls to not glutton themselves on them...freechoice to my pigs would mean an entire 50# sack gone within hours.


----------



## nutmegfarm (Dec 23, 2009)

I've never fed wet alfalfa pellets, but I do feed wet beet pulp and they love it. I only do it in moderation, once a day, and I watch them eat it. Its in a seperate bowl on the milkstand, and after they're done I throw the waste out (which there isn't much) I'm sure the wet alfalfa wouldn't hurt them as long as its in moderation?? :shrug:


----------

